# Sync. zwischen Outlook auf PC und Notebook



## TypischerStudent (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

Ich suche nach einer möglichkeit, MS Outlook 2000 zwischen meinem Notebook und meinem Desktop PC zu synchronisieren. 

Die Möglichkeit, die Outlook.pst zu kopieren habe ich schon versucht, nur werden dann halt jedesmal die Daten auf einem Rechner komplett überschrieben. 

Ich suche nach einer möglichkeit, die ähnlich funktioniert wie zwischen Outlook und einem Handy (Habe ein SonyEricsson und das wird mit XTND synchronisier - funktioniert tadellos). Habe XTND auch als Vollversion, kann hier jedoch leider nicht zwischen zwei PC's wählen.

Für Lösungen wäre ich dankbar.

Bis denne!


----------



## TypischerStudent (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin!

Ich habe endlich ein Tool gefunden, welches genau das macht, was ich will. 

Es vergleicht die beiden Outlook .pst Dateien miteinander und man kann selbst auswählen, welche Ordner abgeglichen werden sollen. Dies funktioniert in beide Richtungen und es gehen keine Daten verloren. Super Tool und sehr zu empfelen! 

Das Programm kann man als Shareware runterladen und 21 Tage nutzen (man wird hier allerdings ewig mit der Bitte bombadiert, sich gefälligst zu registrieren) und muss es danach kaufen. Lohnt sich aber für jeden, der seine Outlook Daten sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf dem Notebook haben will und diese beide stets aktuell haben möchte.

Mehr unter: http://www.synchpst.de


----------

